# Tires for a 97 k2500 diesel long bed.



## lanomed (May 22, 2015)

I bought a 97 K2500 with a plow to replace my 2000 nissan 4x4 after it was totaled. The Chevy came with 225 tires as factory the tires on it are 245's and need to be replaced, What size is recommended for a plow/ daily driver? First time plow owner but long driveway.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

265 75 16 is the best size tire to put on those trucks. Had 3 of them and that's the best size for looks and traction.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

265's will look nice but they'll be to wide to run chains if needed. They're also a little wide for a stock wheel since it came with 225's. I suggest 235/85/16 E. No wheel size issue, can run chains, great winter traction and cheaper than 265's.


----------



## lanomed (May 22, 2015)

*tires*

Thanks for the input folks. I will probably go with the 235s.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Check out the search feature. This has been beaten to death a gazillion times.


----------

